# post up some brindle dogs!!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I will start!
OFK's "PULL MY FINGER" Dozer


----------



## SnoopsMomma

OK so heres Girlfriend yes she is a mix and one of the best I have ever owned


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Nice ears!!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Nice ears!!!


LOL they are huge someone asked yesterday what was wrong with her I just shook my head and said she's a mix :hammer:


----------



## pitbull86

*my boy*

this is my brindle he is going on 8weeks old he is a boxer/pitbull mix and the biggest suckever his dad was a gorgeous texas red nose and hiis mother was a german type boxer


----------



## SnoopsMomma

He's adorable.


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's some of my Brindle Dogs over the years.
Poison Ivy




































Tweak


















Kaos


----------



## pitbull86

thanks he is greta i just lost my year and half old american builldog to a careless drive who though it was kewl to drive drunk and swerve on the sidewalk


----------



## cEElint

this is my cousins female and male

Gummy Bear










another of her w/ the male they plan on breeding her to









her brother
Murderface when he was a pup still.. no updated pics










their daddy
Mossberg










murderface looks a lot like his dad now... except the body isnt as big


----------



## JFlowersLA

cEElint said:


> her brother
> Murderface when he was a pup still.. no updated pics


That boy has to be a good looking dog now! Those markings are incredible


----------



## cEElint

just remembered i had a pic of him on my phone..

they had to add a chain on his collar to weigh him down, he's been jumping over the fence


----------



## OldFortKennels

Maverick


----------



## SnoopsMomma

OK im comin to steal Maverick very handsome boy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

OldFortKennels said:


> Maverick


look at that face very intence i love the way he looks!


----------



## JFlowersLA

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> look at that face very intence i love the way he looks!


what you don't see in the picture is Andy is holding a 10lb steak 4 feet from his nose


----------



## wvmom09




----------



## American_Pit13

Kamakazi RIP


----------



## meganc66

Rudi









































bahahaha im obsessive


----------



## performanceknls

Here is three in one picture!
Ruckus, Onyx, and Vixen. Onyx and Ruckus are out of Vixen and Kaos








Kaos my old man


----------



## intensive

i love brindles!!


----------



## JFlowersLA

Dang I think Brindle is the favorite color on this Board!


----------



## tzbart

This is no name. Haha hubby wants to call him burlap. He was called Mo but that sounds too close to No. Haha So....yeah..Here is no name. Haha


----------



## davidfitness83

Mac Daddy at 7 weeks old










Mac Daddy at 4 months old


----------



## dixieland

Here's some of Pretty Girl


----------



## DueceAddicTed

R.I.P Biggie








My Boy now Duece ...
9mos
View attachment 5875

1 yrs Old now ... just gotta get him in shape 















Everyone has some awesome dogs in all colors sheesh ...


----------



## vdubbinya

pike!


----------



## Kimbers dad

some pics of my brindle baby.


----------



## bigred7999

My brindle rescue Maddie, she is some mix not sure what though.


----------



## rosesandthorns

*My Dog Tulip*

My Dog Tulip; Chocolate Brindle


----------



## rosesandthorns

*My dog Dually's litter*

Dually's 13 puppies 10 girls 3 boy


----------



## rosesandthorns

Can someone fix these. They are not posting even though they show up when I preview them.


----------



## rosesandthorns

*Dually*








I'll post his face too.


----------



## rosesandthorns

*Dually*


----------



## rosesandthorns

*Dually's face*


----------



## rosesandthorns

*Dually's puppies*

ten girls and three boys


----------



## rosesandthorns

*Tulip*

chocolate brindle


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

thats a nice all brindle litter!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Heres one of my puppies,


----------



## rosesandthorns

Thanks Matt! That's my son-in-laws litter. we lost one girl when she was 5 weeks old. She was small but she was eating good and playing and seemed to be thriving and she was dead when we went to feed one morning.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

rosesandthorns said:


> Thanks Matt! That's my son-in-laws litter. we lost one girl when she was 5 weeks old. She was small but she was eating good and playing and seemed to be thriving and she was dead when we went to feed one morning.


It happens. still a good litter.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

1503-bulls-henry said:


>


nice looking boy!!! I like his head amd chest


----------



## hmlykins

*Jada*


----------



## pitbulllover27870




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I really am starting to like me some brindle dogs I didn't used to like them much but I really like them now that I have dozer!!


----------

